# R33 GTR Rear Spats



## Mitchel (Oct 8, 2015)

Heya Gents,

I am looking for R33 GTR Rear spats. Prefer only the left one, but if you got the complete package that's also fine!

Thanks in advance.

Greetings,

Mitchel


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Look on eBay someone has a set for £100 pounds


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232017493635


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

they aren't nismo tho which is what I image Mitchel is after.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

£250 for one OEM spat,excluding postage from Nissan JP so approx £600 shipped with taxes. Or £250 for high quality replicas which actually fit properly made in JP.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OE ones are plastic, all crappy copies are Fibreglass


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> OE ones are plastic, all crappy copies are Fibreglass


Correct, I enquired about the so called "good quality" fibreglass ones and they are utter shite.










Get the proper ones from nihon.


----------



## Mitchel (Oct 8, 2015)

Saifskyline said:


> £250 for one OEM spat,excluding postage from Nissan JP so approx £600 shipped with taxes. Or £250 for high quality replicas which actually fit properly made in JP.


Any idea where to geth those replicas?  Best thing would be of someone had one left.. haha


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mitchel said:


> Any idea where to geth those replicas?  Best thing would be of someone had one left.. haha


So based on the photo above you still want them??? 
Fair enough.


----------



## Mitchel (Oct 8, 2015)

[redacted] said:


> So based on the photo above you still want them???
> Fair enough.


Leellll, didnt know the replicas he mentioned looked like the once you posted . Take it easy champ.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mitchel said:


> Leellll, didnt know the replicas he mentioned looked like the once you posted . Take it easy champ.


Yes, I enquired about them and thats the image they sent me of them fitted.....excellent fitment they said


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just keep an eye on Ebay. They do come up and £250 is normally enough to but them


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Try club r33 on fb they have the best fitting replicas.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Saifskyline said:


> Try club r33 on fb they have the best fitting replicas.


 Has anyone else seen the Club 33 replicas in person? Looking for high quality replicas


----------

